# Hello and Happy New Year



## BushFishRox (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey I just found this site, I am glad to find a local site rather then an international site with a handful of Canadians let alone locals.

So my name is Chris, I have a 220 filled with a bunch of preds. Datnoids are my favourite with peacock bass and my red tail payara tied for second.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forums! And a Happy New Year to you too. Any pics of the tank?


----------



## BushFishRox (Jan 2, 2009)

I dont have any recent pics, this is from about a month ago but it doesnt look like this now, I a bunch of driftwood in there now. I will be taking more full tank shots soon.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Cool Tank dont they fight with the different preds. Welcome and Happy New Year.


----------



## BushFishRox (Jan 2, 2009)

no, fighting is very minamal... much less then say a cichlid tank.


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

Welcome, and thanks for sharing the pic!



BushFishRox said:


> I dont have any recent pics, this is from about a month ago but it doesnt look like this now, I a bunch of driftwood in there now. I will be taking more full tank shots soon.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

WOW! what a tank! Welcome Chris!

If you have time i would love to see how that tank is plumbed out. Looks awesome.


----------



## BushFishRox (Jan 2, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> WOW! what a tank! Welcome Chris!
> 
> If you have time i would love to see how that tank is plumbed out. Looks awesome.


I am not sure if you mean to come over and check it out because I am sure that can be arranged, but here are some pics.

Dual returns for my Fluval FX5:









My DIY overflows with my original DIY wet/dry that didn't work out so well:









Wet/Dry return spray bar:









Shot of overflows installed:









Current DIY wet/dry:


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

are there dish sponges in there? lol

Pictures are just fine  Thank you for sharing them^^


----------



## BushFishRox (Jan 2, 2009)

they are the plastic post scrubbies, they have more surface area then bio balls and a heck of a lot cheaper @ $1 for 6 so I have 180.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow, very nice tank! Love the Dat, it looks good! I see you were able to get an MFK sticker! Great job.


----------

